# pigeon carrying boxes



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

hey there all sorry i have not been around much...


but i was looking to make a box for transporting my birds to show's and stuff like that and i dont have a clue where to start i am a pritty good wood worker so i have some building materal and i am financialy (fubar) or in other words i have not much money so can anyone shoot me some designs that are cheep and easy?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This might work: http://www.redroselofts.com/carrying_crate.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a cheap one from foys, 30 bucks for a 10 bird basket is not bad. but you might enjoy making a wooden one yourself.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/112-137.html


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm pretty down home with things so I use a Banana box I get from my grocery store. It has holes in it but I cut more. I cut a flap in the top to put birds in and then just take the top off of the bottom box to release them. Course I'm from Ozark hillbilly country.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can even put them on a cardboard box with holes for ventilation. I even once transported 2 of my birds by just grabbing them and putting them inside my car. I decided not to do that anymore when they started pooping all over the inside of the car.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

ozarkbill said:


> I'm pretty down home with things so I use a Banana box I get from my grocery store. It has holes in it but I cut more. I cut a flap in the top to put birds in and then just take the top off of the bottom box to release them. Course I'm from Ozark hillbilly country.


Some guy does this when he comes down to canada from halifax with his birds in the truck for 3 days :S. He litterly has them nicly divided 2 birds per banana box. He brings them down for a pigeon show,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ozarkbill said:


> I'm pretty down home with things so I use a Banana box I get from my grocery store. It has holes in it but I cut more. I cut a flap in the top to put birds in and then just take the top off of the bottom box to release them. Course I'm from Ozark hillbilly country.


nothing wrong with that!....great idea.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have see a lot of the pigeon carriers like the ones Rod posted that use canvas instead of veneer.
I like the cavas better because it breathes a little more and the veneer can be somewhat brittle if hit with a corner of another carrier.
The veneer is probably easier to clean.
I just use and odd assortment of different types of cages, which unfortunately can allow a pretty good size mess to form in my car.
At some point, I want to make some really nice carriers that are well ventillated, non-damaging to the feathers and that contain all the dust that pigeons throw off.
Keith


----------

